# ODNR Fishing Report 9/15



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

They're biting! Go get 'em!!!

Wildlife News 

Ohio Department of Natural Resources

Division of Wildlife



The Fish Ohio Report



September 15, 2004



Tip of the Week - If you are fishing in a river or stream, cast into deep pools, slow moving sections of water, bends, and undercut banks to find the fish. Fish face the current therefore you must too. Cast upstream and let the bait or lure move downstream. For more information on fishing, check us out on the web at www.ohiodnr.com. Enjoy.

CENTRAL OHIO

Hoover Reservoir (Franklin and Delaware counties) - Dropping water levels and cool nights spell September at Hoover. Fish will be concentrated back on top of the main lake points. Saugeye can move extremely shallow at sunset. Try casting and trolling minnow imitating crankbaits with rattles along the tops of points and along the dam and causeways in three to seven feet of water. There is a possibility of landing saugeye measuring 27 inches. Bass will be shallow again, try using Rattletraps and spinner baits along shoreline cover. There is relatively light pressure on the bass in this lake. 10 horsepower limit.

Kiser Lake (Champaign County) - No boat motors are permitted on this 387-acre Champaign County lake. Shoreline cover provides excellent opportunities to catch bluegills as is the case during much of the year. Edges of aquatic vegetation also are good places to fish for largemouth bass that will likely measure 12 to 18 inches. Use chicken livers fished along the bottom to take hybrid stripped bass. A few of these fish weigh up to 13 pounds. In 2003, 2,500 channel catfish were stocked in the lake, lending to good catfishing throughout the year.



NORTHWEST OHIO

Findlay Reservoir No. 1 (Hancock County) - Yellow perch are being caught in the northeast corner of the reservoir. Try using wax worms or small minnows fished near the bottom. Channel catfish in the 20" range are being caught by fishing night crawlers on the bottom or by drift fishing with a worm harness. 

Beaver Creek Reservoir (Seneca County) - This upground reservoir is atypical in that it has shallow areas with vegetation. Bluegill 6" to 9"can be caught using wax worms fish along the edge of the vegetation. Largemouth bass can also be caught fish the edge of the vegetation. 

Shelby Reservoir No. 3 (Richland County) - Try fishing for yellow perch using wax worms or minnows fished near the bottom. If you are fishing from a boat, troll or drift until you locate a school of perch and then anchor and fish that area. From shore, keep moving along the shoreline until you catch some perch. You may also catch a nice channel catfish or walleye. 

Lake La Su An Wildlife Area (Williams County) - This is a great time to fish for large bluegill, red ear sunfish, and largemouth bass on this area. Call 419-636-6189 on Monday mornings from 8:00 AM until Noon. This is the easiest time of the year to make a reservation. Anglers are catching Fish Ohio (9-inch) sunfish on several of the lakes. 



NORTHEAST OHIO

Lake Erie Tributary Streams (Lorain, Cuyahoga, Lake, and Ashtabula counties)- With the recent rains and flooding, along with the cooler temperatures and shorter days, anglers are starting to pick up steelhead along the break walls and in the tributary streams of Lake Erie. Popular early season methods include casting spoons (blue and chrome), jig and maggots under a bobber, or live bait such as minnows or crawlers. Anglers are reminded that from September 1st, 2004- May 15th, 2005, there is a two fish daily limit of trout and/or salmon along with a 12 inch minimum size limit. Due to recent flooding, anglers are urged to be extremely cautious when wading in the tributary streams. 

Berlin Reservoir (Portage, Mahoning, and Stark counties)- White and black crappies are hitting on a variety of baits at this 3,321 acre reservoir. While shoreline fishing access is limited, boat anglers can benefit from the reduced non-angler traffic on the lake. With the recent flooding, anglers are picking up 8 to 12 inch crappies in the flooded willows. Also, why not troll for crappies? These are very tasty panfish that can be taken by trolling beetle spins, small crankbaits, or crawler harnesses. Due to recent flooding, anglers are advised to use caution since there is debris (tree limbs, floating docks, etc.) on the lake and lake levels may change rapidly. 



SOUTHWEST OHIO

Buck Creek State Park (Clark County) - Channel catfish are being caught by anglers using chicken livers, cut bait, or earthworms as bait. Fish the bait slowly along the bottom and into deep pools. Fishing is good near the mouth of Buck Creek. Keep the bait greater than 10 feet deep. Good hook size choice is #2/0 bait holding hook.



Cowan Lake (Clinton County) - Located nine miles southwest of Wilmington on SR 730. Access points from S.R. 350 are Beechwood Road or Yankee Road. Access points from S.R. 730 are Sprague Road and Osborn Road. Channel catfish are being caught by anglers using chicken livers, cut bait, shrimp or earthworms as bait. Cast from the pier area. Keep the bait off of the bottom and about three to six feet deep. Use a #5 baitholding hook.



SOUTHEAST OHIO

Salt Fork Lake (Guernsey County) - This 2,952-acres lake is located six miles east of I-77 off U.S. 22 near Cambridge. Family fun, including camping, abounds at Salt Fork State Park. Crappies are the species being caught right now, with small jigs being the preferred bait. Crappies will, however, take a variety of bait including worms, grubs, crickets, small spinners, and popping bugs. Boat fishermen are most successful and boats can be rented from the lake marina. For the dedicated "catfisherman", channel catfish can be caught at night on night crawlers or chicken liver fished on the bottom. Largemouth bass prefer top water plugs, even though they will take a plastic worm or artificial lure. Use the "twitch and wait" method-cast the lugs, let it lie on top of the water, and occasionally twitch the bait. 

Lake Logan (Hocking County) - Located in the scenic Hocking Hills area just two miles southwest of Logan on State Route 664, this 341-acre lake offers exciting moments in fishing. Largemouth bass may be caught in the early evening hours on a variety of top water plugs, flies, crayfish, or plastic worms. Saugeye fishing is beginning to pick up at this lake and promises to be "hot" as water temperatures begin to drop. The area near the beach in the early evening hours is best for saugeye fish. Use leeches, worms, or artificial worms to catch a tasty fishing the 15 to 22-inch range.

Timbre Ridge Lake (Lawrence County) - The Ironton District of the U.S. Forest Service, Wayne National Forest, is home to this 100-acre lake located one mile south of Lecta on County Road 37. Largemouth bass fishing is excellent at this lake right now because of the 80-degree water temperature. Use black plastic worms or black and chrome crankbaits. Use wax worms to catch a mess of nice sized bluegills.



LAKE ERIE 

Western Basin - Walleye - Walleye fishing is slowing down in the western basin; however, fish continue to be caught northwest of Rattlesnake Island and also four to five miles north of Crane Creek. Drifting mayfly rigs and trolling spoons or worm harnesses produce the most fish. Walleye hatched in 2003 are already being caught; please handle these sub-legal fish as gently as possible and quickly return them to the water.

Yellow Perch - Yellow perch fishing is improving in the western basin. The best fishing has been west of West Reef near North Bass Island, around the Turnaround Buoy of the Toledo shipping channel, east of Ballast Island, and around "C" can of the Camp Perry firing range. Fish just off the bottom using perch spreaders tipped with shiners.

Smallmouth Bass - Smallmouth bass fishing should improve as temperatures begin dropping and fish move near shore. The best smallmouth bass fishing has been around the Bass Islands, Kelleys Island and Sandusky Bay.





Central Basin - Walleye -The best walleye fishing has been north of Lorain along the east side of the sandbar, north of Vermilion in 40 to 44 feet of water, 10 to 12 miles north of Ashtabula in 70 to 72 feet of water, and seven to eight miles northwest of Conneaut in 70 feet of water. Trolling spoons or worm harnesses using divers or downriggers has produced the best catches.

Yellow Perch - Yellow perch fishing has been best one to three miles north of Vermilion and Lorain, three miles northeast of Fairport Harbor in 50 feet of water, four to five miles northeast of Cleveland in 40 to 52 feet of water, and four to five miles north of Conneaut in 60 to 65 feet of water. A perch spreader tipped with shiners is the most popular set-up.

Smallmouth Bass - The best smallmouth bass fishing has been around Ruggles Reef. Tube jigs have been the most productive lures.

Steelhead - Steelhead have been caught by anglers trolling spoons 10 to 12 miles north of Ashtabula in 70 to 72 feet of water and seven to eight miles northwest of Conneaut in 70 feet of water. Target areas with schools of baitfish where walleye are also being caught.

White Bass - White bass have been caught by anglers using shiners or agitators with jigs at Edgewater and the Cleveland lakefront in 30 to 50 feet of water.



OHIO RIVER

Meigs County - Water conditions on the river are high and muddy right now, making excellent catfish fishing as the waters recede. Nocturnal bottom feeders, both shovelhead and channel catfish can be caught at night on night crawlers or chicken liver.


----------

